# Semorelin (GHRH)



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sermorelin aides in the stimulation of the pituitary gland to increase productions of growth hormone. Sermorelin is a "growth hormone-releasing hormone" (GHRH) and is a truncated analog of a growth hormone releasing factor (GRF 1-44) that is naturally produced to stimulate pituitary production of growth hormone. The increase volumes of growth hormone produced by the pituitary gland causes an increase in the production of Insulin-Like Growth Factor-1 (IGF-1) by the liver, as shown in research settings.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2014)

Bumping this old post. 

Anyone have experience with this peptide? In these Dark Days of GH, I'd have thought alts such as this would have run rampant.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2014)

Related, Tesamorelin sounds promising for visceral fat loss but damn, the dosing protocol I read (2 Mg daily?) makes this a bit spendy.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 3, 2014)

Bump, anyone know how well this stuff works I was thinking bout using some ghrp2 and 6 this fall


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> Bump, anyone know how well this stuff works I was thinking bout using some ghrp2 and 6 this fall



There's a blend available at GWP (Semorelin and GHRP6). I've not run either before however, looking for experiences.


----------



## therealkozmo (Dec 18, 2017)

Has anyone used sermorelin


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 19, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Has anyone used sermorelin



Yes, don't waste your money


----------



## Mr P (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm on sermorelin 20 mg combo with ghrp6 -15 mg ghrp2-6mg prescribed by my hrt doc , 4 month's in and working but it take time for the effect to work, benefit now are better sleep, fat lose, better energy mood, numbness at the hands when sleeping but over all it works well close to hgh without the sides, less expensive than hgh but takes time from 3 to 5 month's to work, I guess that's why some members don't see sermorelin work because it takes time for


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr P said:


> I'm on sermorelin 20 mg combo with ghrp6 -15 mg ghrp2-6mg prescribed by my hrt doc , 4 month's in and working but it take time for the effect to work, benefit now are better sleep, fat lose, better energy mood, numbness at the hands when sleeping but over all it works well close to hgh without the sides, less expensive than hgh but takes time from 3 to 5 month's to work, I guess that's why some members don't see sermorelin work because it takes time for



How many injections per day?


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 2, 2018)

Four years ago when I started TRT I also did sermorelin for about 18 months.  Only difference I noticed was in my wallet.


----------



## Mr P (Jan 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> How many injections per day?



I started at bedtime 40 ius soon started sleeping much better,  one morning on an empty stomach for an 1 hour I pinned 40 ius and got an euphoria sense of pep and feeling well but after eating food slowly seem to go away, on the second day in the "AM" I pinned again 40 ius had that good pep and well feeling again on an empty stomach for an 1 hour but during the day the pep euphoria seem to fade after my first meal, I only had a good sense of feeling good with a pep for 2 day's on a row ever since then I never got a good pep again, but fat burning seems effective without working out based on looking at my body and lower 5th & 6th ab showing much more marked than faded before starting using sermorelin


----------



## Mr P (Jan 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Four years ago when I started TRT I also did sermorelin for about 18 months. Only difference I noticed was in my wallet.



your right,  but I eat well & clean, but I have not worked out for a while and how do I explain to myself burning the fat on my lower abs?
hmm any help please


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 2, 2018)

Couldn't say, I just know I got nothing from it.  I will say the same compounding pharmacy was where I got my test from, and when I switched to big pharma (Watson) there was a noticeable difference between 200 mg week Watson and 400 mg week compounded shit.  Maybe they were under dosing that too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2018)

Mr P said:


> your right,  but I eat well & clean, but I have not worked out for a while and how do I explain to myself burning the fat on my lower abs?
> hmm any help please



That most likely just means you ate less food.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jan 4, 2018)

Nobody gets blooodwork


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 4, 2018)

I was thinking of trying this, but you kind of answered my question.  Sounds like few of the same sides of HGH.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juuced (Jan 8, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Yes, don't waste your money



I agree.  I tried it for several months.  spent lots of money and didnt notice any changes.

I did see changes when i went to the real deal pharm grade HGH.  I cant afford it right now tho.


----------

